

Centaur Galileo, Sports Betting Hedge Fund Inspired By Mark Cuban, Collapses - pier0
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/30/centaur-galileo-sports-betting-hedge-fund_n_1242794.html

======
chrisaycock
The original article has far more information:

[http://www.journallive.co.uk/north-east-news/todays-
news/201...](http://www.journallive.co.uk/north-east-news/todays-
news/2012/01/30/investors-facing-1-6m-loss-after-centaur-
collapses-61634-30224828/)

